# English speaking vets in Dunkerque



## 104077 (Apr 24, 2007)

HIYA GUYS & GALS. WE HAVE ONLY 2 MONTHS TO GO NOW BEFORE WE, OUR TWO DOGS AND MR & MRS TAKE A WELL EARNED BREAK TO ZANTE.
EVERYTHING ALL SET TO GO EXCEPT KNOWING WHERE A GOOD ENGLISH VET IS IN DUNKERQUE FOR OUR RETURN TO THE UK. IS THERE ANYONE OUT THERE WHO HAS USED A VETENERY SURGERY IN OR AROUND THIS AREA THAT THEY WOULD RECCOMMEND. :wink:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi

Have a look in this forum where I've moved your request ("Pets"), especially :: here :: and :: here :: and :: here :: and :: here :: (and probably many other threads too).

Gerald


----------



## daichi (May 9, 2005)

we use this vet at Loon-Plage, which is close to the ferry terminal;

Dr. R. Wattebled,
rue de canton,
Loon-Plage. Tel; 03 28 21 31 50

He speaks excellent english, and on one occasion opened up on his day off just for us!! Happy travels! Dave.


----------



## 104077 (Apr 24, 2007)

THANKS FOR QUICK RECCOMMENDED INFO. MUCH APPRECIATED. DID YOU BOOK BEFORE YOU ARRIVED?


----------

